# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Giúp em cách đưa webservice lên trên mạng(trên server)

## lacnghiep

*Giúp em cách đưa webservice C# lên trên mạng(trên server)*

Em tạo một webservice trên máy của mình khi cần sử dụng webservice thì em click tìm trên local là lấy được. Bây h em muốn đưa webservice của mình lên trên mạng giống như http://www.webservicex.net/globalweather.asmx?WSDL. đây là điạ chỉ webservice về thời tiết thì làm những bước nào. Mong các pác giúp đỡ

----------

